# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  Bitdefender Mobile Security 1.2.231 لازالة الفيروسات من كل انواع الهاتف المحمول

## mohamed73

Bitdefender Mobile Security 1.2.231 لازالة الفيروسات من الهاتف          يوفر Bitdefender Mobile Security مكافح فيروسات ذكي  و حماية للويب للاجهزة التي تعمل على نظام اندرويد. ان تقنية المسح بين  السحاب تكشف احدث التهديدات من دون ان تضع ضغطاً اضافياً على البطارية.كما و  يوفر Bitdefender Mobile Security معلومات عن الخدمات المدفوعة و متطلبات  التطبيقات للوصول الى الانترنت او بيانات المستخدم الخاصة ، لمساعدة  المستخدم على اتخاذ قرارات مبنية على معرفة بالنسبة لخصوصيتهم و امن  بياناتهم.خاصية "حماية مقاومة للسرقة" تمنحك امكانية من تحديد موقع الجهاز  عن بعد او قفله او مسح البيانات المخزنة عليه او ارسال رسالة الى جهاز  الاندرويد الخاص بك.يستخدم Bitdefender Mobile Security للاندرويد خدمات  Bitdefender السحابية لتنبيه المستخدمين عند التصفح عن الصفحات التي تحتوي  على البرمجيات الخبيثة او حيل التصيد او المحتويات الاحتيالية.سيتحقق  Bitdefender Mobile Security ان جهاز الاندرويد الخاص بك نظيف عن طريق مسح  جميع التطبيقات الموجودة على جهازك حالما تتم عملية التثبيت.كما يساعد  المستخدمين على البقاء على اطلاع و محميين عندما يقومون بتنزيل تطبيقات  جديدة.يمكن اجراء المسح حسب الطلب في اي وقت للتأكد من ان التطبيقات  المثبتة على الجهاز شرعية و ان جميع التطبيقات المخزنة على الجهاز آمنة و  شرعية.يسمح Bitdefender Mobile Security لاجهزة الاندرويد للمستخدمين بتتبع  الصلاحيات الممنوحة للتطبيقات، و تعرض اي التطبيقات تحاول الوصول الى  الانترنت او البيانات الشخصية ( قائمة الاصدقاء، الرسائل النصية، مدخلات  التقويم، معرض الصور). كما سيوضح اذا كان التطبيق قد منح الصلاحية للوصول  الى خدمات مدفوعة مثل اجراء المكالمات الهاتفية او ارسال رسائل نصية  قصيرة.يحمي Bitdefender Mobile Security لاجهزة الاندرويد جهازك عند التصفح  و يمنع تثبيت البرمجيات الخبيثة دون اي تأثير يذكر على البطارية. و يعود  الفضل لتقنيات الكشف عن التهديدات السحابية و خدمات الحماية المميزة.        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## fouzi210

الق شكر يا اخي

----------

